# Mühle SAR on my wrist!



## Armsraised

From the first moment I saw this watch I knew I had to have it. So unique. FYI, I have 6.5" wrists, there are still two more holes to go on this unbelievably comfortable strap!


----------



## ichdien

Congrats. Love mine too. Also on a strap.


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Chiane

Great watch. How are you liking it? Any other thoughts? How does the rubber wear? This is always in my thoughts on a future watch. I can't decide if my 'tough' watch should just be cheap and break, or something like this.


----------



## Armsraised

The rubber or silicone, I should probably read up on that, whatever it is it is super soft. Near the lugs the relief cuts in the back are very giving. I've only had it on since this morning but for a 1000m diver I hardly know it's there. I like the polished crown, the cyclops on the inside, the legibility... Today it's my favorite watch.


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## ichdien

Chiane said:


> Great watch. How are you liking it? Any other thoughts? How does the rubber wear? This is always in my thoughts on a future watch. I can't decide if my 'tough' watch should just be cheap and break, or something like this.


A couple of random things, FYI. I've had mine since September. 1. I don't keep track of how many seconds a watch loses or gains, but so far the SAR seems dead accurate. 2. The lume is terrific. 3. The rubber strap and clasp are first rate. 4. I bought it because I wanted a high-quality tough watch. I don't abuse it--I have a cheap beater for really rough, dirty activities even though I'm sure the SAR would stand up better. But I don't baby it either. After 4 months there are no signs of wear save a few hardly detectable rub marks on the clasp.


----------



## rnosky

Underrated brand


----------



## tommy_boy

Congrats. Great tool watch from a solid maker.


----------



## StufflerMike

A real tool watch.


----------



## maxmfs

Very nice. Not familiar with Muehle, or the SAR, but you have piqued my curiosity.


----------



## StufflerMike

maxmfs said:


> Very nice. Not familiar with Muehle, or the SAR, but you have piqued my curiosity.


20 years of S.A.R. speak volumes.


----------



## Armsraised

Might need to do a little S.A.R. 







￼


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## roachjl

Can anyone comment on the bracelet? I’ve never seen a bracelet with rubber center links…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armsraised

I can't, other than it looks cheap or childlike to me, which is why I went with the rubber. Even though primarily a bracelet guy. Would have been nice to get both. Maybe it would have grown on me.


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Picaroon

Armsraised said:


> From the first moment I saw this watch I knew I had to have it. So unique. FYI, I have 6.5" wrists, there are still two more holes to go on this unbelievably comfortable strap!
> View attachment 16397581


Beautiful and unique, watch. I’ve had my eye on the white dial version. Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

roachjl said:


> Can anyone comment on the bracelet? I’ve never seen a bracelet with rubber center links…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing as I typically buy the watch with the bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

roachjl said:


> Can anyone comment on the bracelet? I’ve never seen a bracelet with rubber center links…
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The very first S.A.R. Rescue Timer, #0001 made in 2002, is currently offered on Ebay/Chrono 24. Still on the bracelet which speaks volumes, imho.


----------



## ACG

Still working up the courage to cut the rubber strap.


----------



## Ticktocker

One of my favorite, most comfortable, watches I've ever owned. Impeccable luminescence, super comfortable bracelet and tough as can be. Also the watch I most regret selling due to one of those crazy "I have too many watches" moments. All these photos make me want to buy one again.


----------



## Mattthefish

I have had mine for about a year now and love it except for clasp on the rubber strap. I have small wrists and the sharp edges will irritate me after a few hours of wearing it, especially when it is cold out. I’ve toyed with putting on a 2 piece zulu and may still yet. Otherwise, it is an utterly bomb proof, beautiful, and very unique. I work with a neurosurgeon who has added one to his want list after giving mine a go.


----------



## Ticktocker

I used to go back and forth from the bracelet to a Di Modell Chronisimo strap. Perfect fit if you like leather straps.


----------



## roachjl

Ticktocker said:


> I used to go back and forth from the bracelet to a Di Modell Chronisimo strap. Perfect fit if you like leather straps.
> View attachment 16403126


@Ticktocker how is the bracelet? Do the rubber links hold up? Is it comfortable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

roachjl said:


> @Ticktocker how is the bracelet? Do the rubber links hold up? Is it comfortable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet is comfortable and like no other bracelet. No sharp edges or anything. The rubber links seemed to be as new as the day I purchased it after owning it for about 2 years and wearing it maybe once a week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl

Just ordered the White dial on a bracelet.


----------



## PennyTheDog

Mike, my all-time favorite SAR photo is the one you took of a boat captain wearing one in the wild.


StufflerMike said:


> 20 years of S.A.R. speak volumes.
> 
> View attachment 16399229


----------



## PennyTheDog

I feel like cutting that strap might be the best incentive in the world to never gain weight!


ACG said:


> Still working up the courage to cut the rubber strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

PennyTheDog said:


> Mike, my all-time favorite SAR photo is the one you took of a boat captain wearing one in the wild.


Remember this guy, cool with a cool watch.


----------



## triwater

Man very cool, love all the pics. What a tool watch should look like in every way IMO. 

Had my eye on a Terrasport II not long ago, but went with a Sinn 556. Glad I did, now I have an excuse to add this one. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Beautiful watch *Armsraised!! *but I always wonder about the weight and height of the watch; does it wear heavy? Easy to use with long sleeve cuffs? … Can you compare with your Seiko SKX009? ... Thanks


----------



## PS23

I wore my SAR at work for about 5 years. Then got it serviced. My job is rough on watches. The bracelet held up well, but eventually I did wear out one of the rubber bumpers. I had spares and just changed it out. I haven't wore it to work since the service, but probably will again. I did put a BONETTO CINTURINI on it for a while.


----------



## Dano14

Armsraised said:


> From the first moment I saw this watch I knew I had to have it. So unique. FYI, I have 6.5" wrists, there are still two more holes to go on this unbelievably comfortable strap!
> View attachment 16397581


Looks great. Seems like a true tool watch, not just PR.

I understand Muhle modifies (eg, woodpecker system) & regulates the movement. How is she running?


----------



## Armsraised

Its running great!


----------



## Inkahalo

Armsraised said:


> Its running great!


Any guidance for my previous question?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armsraised

I have 6.5" wrists and I have no problem wearing it. To me it seems small. It's all smooth and soft all over, unlike any watch I've warn. Mind you I'm wearing it on a rubber strap. I'm sure it would be much different experience with the bracelet. I hope you get one!


----------



## Inkahalo

Armsraised said:


> I have 6.5" wrists and I have no problem wearing it. To me it seems small. It's all smooth and soft all over, unlike any watch I've warn. Mind you I'm wearing it on a rubber strap. I'm sure it would be much different experience with the bracelet. I hope you get one!


Awesome!! Thank you for the input.
Any additional pictures?


----------



## Armsraised

Inkahalo said:


> Awesome!! Thank you for the input.
> Any additional pictures?


Gladly, I'll take some this weekend!


----------



## entropy1049

Ordered mine with the fabric strap and immediately put it in the box for posterity. I have a Muhle SAR bracelet on the way, but in the meantime I’m loving the Chevron.


----------



## OrelSaldy

entropy1049 said:


> Ordered mine with the fabric strap and immediately put it in the box for posterity. I have a Muhle SAR bracelet on the way, but in the meantime I’m loving the Chevron.
> View attachment 16480794


Man, that looks great! Really like the full lume dial.


----------



## entropy1049

OrelSaldy said:


> Man, that looks great! Really like the full lume dial.


 I’ve received the bracelet (very nice quality) and can’t seem to take the thing off. I purchased the watch for use as a tool/weekend work watch and it’s become much more than that.

Very, very happy and highly recommend it.


----------



## Inkahalo

entropy1049 said:


> I’ve received the bracelet (very nice quality) and can’t seem to take the thing off. I purchased the watch for use as a tool/weekend work watch and it’s become much more than that.
> 
> Very, very happy and highly recommend it.
> View attachment 16503839


Looks awesome!!


----------

